# I what to make a T-C-G about Arthropods. what do you think?



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 10, 2009)

I what to make a T-C-G about Arthropods. what do you think?

would you what to get cards of all your fav bugs.

yes i will start with mantids.

they will be humen shape.

post and let me know.

what you think.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 10, 2009)

What is a T-C-G?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2009)

trading cards I think, and I would like that if they had the info on the back like baseball cards, is that what u mean?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 11, 2009)

TCG=Trading card game. I think that is a really cool idea.


----------



## Matticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Only if you can contract Igor Siwanowicz to do all the pictures for the cards


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 11, 2009)

Sure, but make the first 200 cards mantids!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello i still would like to know what you think.

so go on and post.


----------



## ismart (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a really cool idear! B) Look out pokemon!  

Any idears on what to name it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 11, 2009)

Your main problem may be to find someone who will mass produce them, though!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 11, 2009)

im not so sure about the name at this time.

im open to any ideas.

i will give credit where credit's do.

and if any Administrators will give me any ideas i will credit the whole site.

ideals for..

Characters,

Character Move's (attacks)

Card game rules,

Card game strategy,

Character bio's, (specific Mantis)(are other Arthropods)

thanks.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 12, 2009)

Cilnia hummeralis the new charizard


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 12, 2009)

chinese mantis the new scyther

hierodula the new scizor

dead leaf mantis the new kabutops


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 12, 2009)

Emile

Cilnia hummeralis the new charizard

(Cilnia humeralis)

--------------------

tropid0 mAntis

chinese mantis the new scyther

hierodula the new scizor

dead leaf mantis the new kabutops

-------------------------

lol ya.

thats cool.

thanks everyone keep posting.

some day i will need you guy to get me proof there are fans out there.

it will help me get it made.


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 14, 2009)

i have a suggestion:

The aim of the game is to eat all your opponents herbivores and plants/ have the most territory

There are three types of card: territory, carnivore and herbivore. The territory cards represent different habitats and have different plants.

Only cetain herbivores can ''eat'' them. When you place a herbivore card on a territory card ( you can only place herbivores on a territory with plants it can eat), it is occupied and no other insect can move on it, unless the herbivore is ''eaten'' by a carnivore ( only certain carnivores can eat certain herbivores).

When your opponents herbivore is eaten, you can occupy it with your own herbivore. Certain herbivores can only be ''eaten'' by one or two carnivores beacuse in real life they have chemical defences. You can expand your territory by placing more herbivores and territory cards.

Carnivores will eat different herbivores over their lifetime( to make herbivores/carnivores metamophose, you need to have a card that allow it to do so and the card representing the next stage/instar

Example: I put down Tropical Rainforest Card and i put a caterpillar on it. My opponent sends a hierodula to eat it So that card belongs to my opponent T_T I put down postman butterfly caterpillar but the hierodula can't eat it becos it is chemically protected. So if i have postman butterfly pupa and a '' Move to next stage in life cycle'' card, it will become a pupa.


----------

